# 26650



## RiaanRed (26/5/16)

Hi All
Who has stock of the 26650 battery?
Thank You


----------



## RiaanRed (26/5/16)

Anyone?


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Hi All
> Who has stock of the 26650 battery?
> Thank You



Vaporize has stock of 26650's. Just a note... the AWT 26650 will not fit in the Presa mod if that's what you want the battery for...

http://vaporize.co.za/shop/awt-266504500mah75a/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RiaanRed (26/5/16)

Thank you. Do you know if it will fit in the Beyond Vape Centurion 100w?


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/5/16)

RiaanRed said:


> Thank you. Do you know if it will fit in the Beyond Vape Centurion 100w?



Sorry never had one of them...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

